# Krasnoyarsk. Russia. Siberia



## Sibirenok (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Sibirenok (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice....


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Привокзальная площадь Красноярска» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Fili


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Fili


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9359/167919952.1b/0_c41e2_fef3155b_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5013/167919952.1b/0_c41e0_f3f1190_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5005/167919952.1b/0_c41df_c3e15e18_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://life-list.ru/poezdki/krasnoyarsk-foto-s-vysoty/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/122977.html#


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4400/veronik-kulikov.9/0_4b549_19d608cc_-1-XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5706/veronik-kulikov.b/0_5c451_101e2372_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4515/veronik-kulikov.b/0_5c450_6c279ea4_XXL.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%8F%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA/users/veronik-kulikov/view/318452?page=3&search_author=veronik-kulikov&how=week&type=image










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6300/46599228.12/0_77d91_eb47820d_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://krasivye-mesta.ru/img/Chapel-of-St.-Paraskeva-granite-cross.jpg










http://krasivye-mesta.ru/img/regional-museum-Krasnoyarsk.jpg










http://krasivye-mesta.ru/img/Literary-Museum-named-V.P.Astafev.jpg










http://krasivye-mesta.ru/img/Krasnoyarsk-triumph.jpg










http://krasivye-mesta.ru/img/Bobrovyj-log.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9263/22264419.161/0_77842_c2694548_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4117/164707084.19/0_9f3c4_81f7f0d8_XXL.jpg

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9252/22264419.164/0_77939_f0914d6_XXL.jpg


















http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5803/veronik-kulikov.b/0_56467_ca295f58_-1-XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6717/22264419.164/0_77945_e5e4b73_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Krasnoyarsk by Fili *










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6724/24332511.e4/0_938e0_67588076_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9061/24332511.e4/0_93505_b604b017_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9061/24332511.e4/0_93508_f7358fe7_XXXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i617/1401/04/9b12406b39d0.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9558/167919952.25/0_cffd6_d23b1696_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6711/167919952.25/0_cffe7_47535109_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9504/167919952.24/0_cffb2_4a92896f_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6704/167919952.24/0_cffbc_8284aaa_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9491/167919952.25/0_d0a07_ae81331_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9356/167919952.24/0_cffc9_65800c00_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/wall-20452?offset=0&own=1&z=photo-20452_314665553%2Fwall-20452_3251


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5394474/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Krasnoyarsk by Fili *










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9760/24332511.e8/0_95361_ed132e62_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9808/24332511.e9/0_95366_78c3ab25_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9748/24332511.e8/0_9535f_eae70a85_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4909/24332511.e8/0_9535d_111245da_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4909/24332511.e8/0_95358_b9c8f485_XXXL.jpg


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Paris Hilton in Krasnoyarsk

Source: Siberian Times


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of gelio


----------

